# Heading to Cabo FLY rod advise



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

All I am heading to cabo in May and plan to fish for Rooster and GT...need advise on type of Rod and reel i may need?


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

It all depends on your budget. If money is tight, the TFO line of rods would be my choose. If you have a little more to spend then a mid price rod from one of the premium rod companies may be better. I really like the Orvis Access rod in a 10-12wt is really nice. You may want to look around for a Sage Xi3 there are still a few of them around too. And if money isn't a problem, then the new Sage Salt rod is the way to go. Match any of them up with a GOOD reel. It needs to have a good drag and lots of backing. I like the Orvis Mirage for price and quality. 
You may want to look on Ebay. I have found lots of premium rods and reels there for half of retail.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I've gone a couple of times and took two rods both times: 9# Sage SP and a 10# Xi2. I never touched the 9#. I had more fun catching fish in the surf than out with the guide. It's different on the beach with the waves crashing, but it's a blast.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I do the beach thing every year (Baja, north of Cabo about an hour). You'll need a stiff 10 wt and a large arbor quality reel with at least 350 yards of backing. 

My setup is a Sage XI3 and Abel Super 10 is spooled with 550 yards of gel spun 50lb backing..... Intermediate clear line is very helpful if you are doing it from the beach, that stuff shoots great and doesn't tangle when you are trying to sprint and cast at the same time, like a crazy person. 

You will want a camelback hydration pack, and freeze it every night so that it keep you cool as it melts and you sip on the water. You will get a lot of exercise if you go the beach route versus hiring a guide. Full sun coverage is a must in Baja. Also, if running down the beach, these things called sand socks are fantastic and worth it. Google them, better than shoes for beach rooster fishing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

10 to 12 wt rods and large arbor reels with excellent drag systems. I always take intermediate and floating lines, but usually only use the floating line. 

I wasn't aware of any GT there...but have only fished the Sea of Cortez. Curious where you heard about GT's there?

Ross CLA, Allen(Kraken) , TFO(large arbor) reels are my choice w/TFO and Orvis rods


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

10wt is the best all around rod for Cabo, if you're going offshore take a 12wt. Check out Colton Fly Rods , made in the USA and very competitively priced, I think the holiday sale is still going on. I picked up a 10wt Tradewind for $170 which is about half price. He also makes reels which are pretty good too.


----------

